# Electric Shocks???



## Isobel (Aug 11, 2004)

I think this has been posted somewhere before, but my head is tooo Mashed to think where..... :roll:

Does anyone else experience like electric jolts in their haed when going to sleep? I ve had the jolts in my body..... few different sensations , but its the ones in my head that bother me most. Does anyone else get these? 
Anyone know why they happen?

:shock:


----------



## Inflammed (Aug 10, 2004)

I know that anti-depressant have this as side-effects.
But I have some of them very often, I think it's the nerves in the back of the head...anything that feels *electric* are nerve related.
I know it's very annoying but this shall pass over time.
I once had them so strong and frequent that I could not even lay down...


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2004)

Inflammed said:


> I know that anti-depressant have this as side-effects.
> But I have some of them very often, I think it's the nerves in the back of the head...anything that feels *electric* are nerve related.
> I know it's very annoying but this shall pass over time.
> I once had them so strong and frequent that I could not even lay down...


IT'S THE "PERPS"!!!
No. Anti-depressant side-effects.

Stress, too.

I get a side effect... I forget the name of it... where my LEG jerks up after sitting in a chair too long etc.
It looks a little epileptic... I think it's sitting still that does it, always my RIGHT legg too...
I got severe HEAD PAIN, electric etc etc feelings AFTER coming off, long-term anti-depressants... it was like radiation. It drained me in a new kinda wayy...


----------



## Inflammed (Aug 10, 2004)

What's PERPS ?

I'm just a French Canadian :shock:


----------



## Isobel (Aug 11, 2004)

Erm yeah, Ghost,

Whats PERPS?

:lol:

Thanks, Inflammed, no not on AD's . i heard they can cause this, though

xxxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2004)

The PERPS is a conspiracy that Govt agents "radiate" people through the WALLS OF THEIR HOME using sattelites.

I fell into this.. mainly because Doctors told me that coming off Psych drugs had no side-effects. If they would have TOLD ME that horrific side-effects were to be expected I wouldn't have exhibited such highly paranoid behaviours about the SOURCE of my horrific head paiyn.



Inflammed said:


> I think it's the nerves in the back of the head


That's the "occipital" region..Where there's some nerves for your eyes. Are you very visual, "inflammed"?

I get SEVERE headaches in my occipital region. I have to sleep half the day, I vomit too. Severe pain in my neck, all the muscles tense up to all FUCK



Isobel said:


> but my head is tooo Mashed to think


I'm feelin' that.



Isobel said:


> Does anyone else experience like electric jolts in their haed when going to sleep? I ve had the jolts in my body..... few different sensations , but its the ones in my head that bother me most. Does anyone else get these?
> Anyone know why they happen?


You're tense, and you've got too much on your mind. Relax and distract yourself.
You must get VERY tense to get such badd nervous system representations.

DAMMIT, I've gone "back" to wasting ENERGY on peeple...


----------



## Inflammed (Aug 10, 2004)

I'm too visual :shock:

Anything changing regarding my sight like, dim-lights, day or night, point of view changes, rainy days, they all affect so much my DP/DR (DR mainly)

When I get strong DP/DR or anxiety...all colours seems to faint, they all become brighter (more light in them) and less colored...thats a weird effect...feels like that famous 2 seconds before you faint.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2004)

Inflammed said:


> I'm too visual :shock:
> 
> Anything changing regarding my sight like, dim-lights, day or night, point of view changes, rainy days, they all affect so much my DP/DR (DR mainly)
> 
> When I get strong DP/DR or anxiety...all colours seems too faint, they all become brighter (more light in them) and less colored...thats a weird effect...feels like that famous 2 seconds before you faint.


Disoriented.

That sounds "neurological"...

I wanna get that bowel cleanse thing from the health food store...
I hear that toxin, acid/stress build up in your gut sends toxins REELING into your braiyn...

It sounds like you get "lowered states of consciousness" inflammed. urh.

Gross.

I think you've got sensory perception, overload problems, like your "sense of SIGHT" gets very, very FLOODED. Flooded with input.

Maybe...Do a miynd trick.

Next time you're in public, and your eyes are goin' crazy, "block" your hearing, just say mentally "I cant hear you, I'm not listening", or FOCUS on your vocal chords..You might be in a "dim/BRIGHT" room _TALKING TO SOMEONE_ focus on your vocal chords...Just imagine, your "centre of awareness" (for sense of self), is your vocal chords, focus on ONE "element" of yourself, reduce sensory DISTRACTIONS. It's like meditation, to BLOCK OFF sensory stimuluss...

Instead of DEEP BREATHING to "calm" your nervez..Try SHUTTING DOWN some of your "stimulus" so your sensory centres in your brain arn't as STIMULATED (Jeez)!

I do that. Dunno y.

I "block" my ears by focussing on a repeated phrase and "drowning" ONE area of stimulus seems to block sensory overload/Panic.

I "focus" on just my vocal chords as my "sense of awareness" while I function, and it shuts off sensory overload, while I talk to peeple on the phone...

It sounds like my nervous system is a well-lit up CHRISTMAS TREE doesn't it! it izz...

I hate "deep breathing" exercises..drives me crazy..I'm TOO TENSE to "breathe" through PANIC. I'm like a big bunged up ball


----------



## Inflammed (Aug 10, 2004)

Lowered states of consciousness, exactly.

But the fact is that I'm in benzo withdrawal since 8 months and this is causing me much troubles like the ones above.

It often feels more like blood pressure drops...
I'm standing up and suddenly I feel my brain going down to my feet...that's a pretty freaky feeling...


----------



## nemesis (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi Isobel. I'm not taking any meds at the moment, and havent for the last 2 years (SSRIs). I sometimes get the electric shocks you speak of just before drifting off to sleep. I'll be about to transition into the REM dream state when I will suddenly be snapped into full wakeness by a bolt that consumes my entire head and then runs down my spine, sometimes make a leg jolt as well. Its quite frightening, but apparently quite common in those that are both stressed and lacking sleep.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2004)

nemesis said:


> Hi Isobel. I'm not taking any meds at the moment, and havent for the last 2 years (SSRIs). I sometimes get the electric shocks you speak of just before drifting off to sleep. I'll be about to transition into the REM dream state when I will suddenly be snapped into full wakeness by a bolt that consumes my entire head and then runs down my spine, sometimes make a leg jolt as well. Its quite frightening, but apparently quite common in those that are both stressed and lacking sleep.


It's the PERPS.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2004)

Inflammed said:


> Lowered states of consciousness, exactly.
> 
> But the fact is that I'm in benzo withdrawal since 8 months and this is causing me much troubles like the ones above.
> 
> ...


What's benzo withdrawal?

I get on the phone to people and get
VERY sudden (and massive) drops in consciousness.

I was screaming at someone once...
And all of a sudden, my "blood pressure in my head" (or something) dropped.
My anger fell away from my voice, my speech lost volume. The triumphant person hung up - I failed.
It was beyond my control. It was like my brain "ran out of juice" (Abruptly).

I'm "aware" that the drugs have caused it, and that SEROTONIN manipulation, is stronger in effect that Dopamine manipulation.
I think this is permanent, my brain has had PLENTY of time to swing back to FULL FUNCTION.

My brain feels.. Like it was once a fuzzy animal fur and now it's been turned into *LEATHER*, tight useless mummified.
My brain feels dipped in bleach. C'mon I stopped Anti-psychotics in March 2003, and Anti-depressants in September 2003, you've got to be KIDDING me. This aint good enough, why do "THEY" keep telling me that the levels just "swing back to normal" within a few months, and that there's NO long-term damage... ?

Are they "lying".. perhaps, or am I PARANOID & DELUSIONAL? This is where honesty would actually make me less Psychotic (  )


----------



## Inflammed (Aug 10, 2004)

ghost said:


> Inflammed said:
> 
> 
> > What's benzo withdrawal?
> ...


Benzo withdrawal...I took Xanax for 3 months, then stopped and still having some withdrawal symptoms after 8 months after stopping...like heart palpitation, blood pressure drops, anxiety, DR, DP, unability to stand up, walk or sleep...an on and on.

PS : DP/DR to me is funny, even great compared to benzo withdrawal symptoms...there is actually a 3 pages of symptoms for benzo w/d ghost...
I have been having DP/DR and anxiety for 10 years now...and I never tought something worst existed....I was wrong...there was and I fell.

Your description above...what's that ? Or who had that...caus' they're the exact same feelings (impressions) I have...


----------



## Inflammed (Aug 10, 2004)

Is your DP/DR drug (street drugs) induce Ghost ?


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2004)

Inflammed said:


> Is your DP/DR drug (street drugs) induce Ghost ?


YEAH!..
I'm a big.. DRUGG USER!

No. It's Mother induced, unfortunately. (See dreamers website, same dealio).


Inflammed said:


> unability to.. walk


Ohh.. That aint nice. That aint nice, at ALL. Nope I dont like that.
That's CNS failure, dont like that.. nope



> I.. get VERY sudden (and massive) drops in consciousness.





> ..all of a sudden, my "blood pressure in my head" (or something) dropped. My anger fell away from my voice, my speech lost volume.





> It was beyond my control. It was like my brain "ran out of juice" (Abruptly).





> My brain feels.. Like it was once a fuzzy animal fur and now it's been turned into LEATHER, tight useless mummified.
> My brain feels dipped in bleach.


This refers to me. As stated I was weaned off Anti-psychotics by March _LAST_ YEAR.
and Anti-depressants were weaned by Sept _LAST YEAR_.

I'd been on them both for 9 years. In 2001 all symptoms of "Schizophrenia" DISAPPEARED and three years later I asked to come off tablets.

WELCOME TO *HELL*


----------



## Inflammed (Aug 10, 2004)

Those brain drops could really be withdrawal from the drugs you used to take Ghost.

I had some brain drops and all the hellish brain related symptoms before...but now it's way worst since I took and stopped taking benzo's and SSRI's.
I know people that have stopped SSRI's for more than 3 years and still have some withdrawal symptoms...have a look here Ghost...

http://www.benzo.org.uk

I like the way you write...(express yourself)
I'm still trying to learn my english =)


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2004)

Inflammed said:


> Those brain drops could really be withdrawal from the drugs you used to take Ghost.
> 
> I had some brain drops and all the hellish brain related symptoms before...but now it's way worst since I took and stopped taking benzo's and SSRI's.
> I know people that have stopped SSRI's for more than 3 years and still have some withdrawal symptoms...have a look here Ghost...
> ...


English SUCKS, *WE ALL SUCK* *I'm gonna BLOWW MI BRAIYN'S OUTT*
:!:

Interesting.. _YOU_ "claim" that STREET DRUGS have LESS symptoms than BENZO'S AND SSRI's (during withdrawal).. Interesting.

*scratches chin in contemplation*


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2004)

> *Benzodiazepine Symptoms List
> 
> More Symptoms Lists
> 
> ...


*WOW*


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2004)

PSYCHIATRIC:

Apathy 
Anxiety 
Delirium 
Depersonalisation 
Depression 
Derealisation 
Distortions or hallucinations 
Dysphoria (inability to feel pleasure or happiness) 
Fear 
Hyperventilation 
Hyperreflexia (?jumpiness?) 
Hypnologic hallucinations (sleepwalking) 
Lack of concentration 
Nightmares 
Obsessions 
Paranoia 
Phobias (hydrophobia, agoraphobia, monophobia, 
acrophobia, anthropophobia and others) 
Rapid mood changes 
Suicidal thoughts 
Short-term memory impairment 
Why do they say that coming off Anti-psychotics & Anti-depressants _HAS NO *SIDE-EFFECTS AT ALL*???_
*DOCTORS SUCKK*


----------



## Inflammed (Aug 10, 2004)

Hehe, now we're having fun Ghost !

I passed all imaginable tests, heart, lungs, brain-scans, all neuro tests.
We all know the results of those tests...
I'm supposed to be able to run 100miles per day...
But the reality is that I can't even run 1

I almost had all those symptoms...somtimes so many at the same time.
Had 1 heart palpitation every 30 seconds for 1 week at some point...I relly tought my heart was going to stop somehow...and that was the same week I want able to stand up or walk...I found out what Terror was.

I feel like a labotory rat...

Well, I'm at work now...so later.
Don't rake care...it might be our solution.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2004)

Inflammed said:


> Hehe, now we're having fun Ghost !
> 
> I passed all imaginable tests, heart, lungs, brain-scans, all neuro tests.
> We all know the results of those tests...
> ...


rake care.. :?:

*tippy toes' out of thread*

*shh..*

(I cant help myself) you sound like one of those old men at the bus stop "he he now we're having fun ghost!" urh
Wow 

I pass all neuro ob's too.. somehow. I shouldn't be, though

My heart is thumping in my chest all day, the heart muscle must be ready to give up.
Have a nice time at work..


----------



## Inflammed (Aug 10, 2004)

> Interesting.. YOU "claim" that STREET DRUGS have LESS symptoms than BENZO'S AND SSRI's (during withdrawal).. Interesting.


Well...from my experiences yes.

I always explained my DP/DR symptoms to people like an acid trip or feeling like I had smoke too much pot or hash.
Thats exactly the same.

The funny thing is that my initial DP/DR problem, I'm feeling good all day long...almost...
It starts around 3:00 pm, and can go on all evening or last a few hours...somtimes a few minutes...
And I can't figure out yet...but I'm sure there is a physical cause under all this...like fatigue, hypoglycemia, stress, or all together...

Could chemicals in cigarettes cause all this ?
Can fatigue cause DP ?
Can a heart problem throw someone into deep DR ?
Or is my soul only tring to escape my body ?

Haha...I never tought life would be as it is...
I can't even sit at a table for 1 hour and eat with people without feeling death skulking around me...


----------



## danny (Sep 2, 2004)

hey

yeah i get these shocks regularily, about 2/5 a week depending on my stress levels. They are perfectly natural and can occur in the just certain limbs or the whole body and are called sleep starts, dont ask my why. I saw a program on ITV 3 about 6 months ago about them and they can become encouraged by stress so dont worry about them, i know from experience that is harder to do than say as they still freak me out, but ive learnt to laugh at them now :lol:

take it easy and dont bumb your head when you have them
dan


----------

